# Blue Widow (BBXWW)



## nixon (Feb 24, 2008)

This bud has sage fan leaves, and white/light green calyxes. Everything is absolutely covered in trichomes. Looks extremely crystalline to the naked eye. Smells much more floral than skunky. Overtones of sweet pine sap surround the bud. 

The smoke is amazing. Tastes very sweet (this is SUCH a blueberry pheno!) and the fan leaves taste similar to blue cotton candy. The smoke itself is deep, very flavorful, and not harsh. Aftertaste retains the sweet taste of the smoke. 

The high is outstanding. Harvested at 7 weeks (30% amber) and a very heady high. Puts the body in an almost comatose state roughly 20 minutes after smoking. This bud shuts me down. Next time I flower this I'm going to experiment with much cooler grow temps for variations on the results.

:bong1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks. I have a few of these beans. Sounds good.


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 25, 2008)

nixon said:
			
		

> This bud has sage fan leaves, and white/light green calyxes. Everything is absolutely covered in trichomes. Looks extremely crystalline to the naked eye. Smells much more floral than skunky. Overtones of sweet pine sap surround the bud.
> 
> The smoke is amazing. Tastes very sweet (this is SUCH a blueberry pheno!) and the fan leaves taste similar to blue cotton candy. The smoke itself is deep, very flavorful, and not harsh. Aftertaste retains the sweet taste of the smoke.
> 
> ...


i have that same strain  BB/WW if its the same one the bb isnt for blueberry alone its actualy DJ SHORTs blueberryxbubbleicious/WW:hubba:  
just threw some in flower gona make seeds with them 
GROW ON MANG


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------

